# Rat Has Only Had A Litter Of Two.



## St.Tantrums (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi guys,
One of my rats has just dropped her load but she's only had two. It's been over twenty four hours now but there's no more babes.
I thought she was going to have a huge litter as she was really big.
She is a naked rat and the babes are feeding fine.
Could she still be due to have more after twenty four hours or is that her lot?
I don't know if she's had any before I got her or if this is her first (and last) litter.
Cheers,
Seb.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Do you have another mum with same aged babies? If not - you may want to consider tentatively looking for a foster mum, just in case her milk dries up - with only two babies it's possible it wont be enough to keep it coming. Obviously if they've got milk bands and are thriving then you needn't worry too much - but it'd be handy to have one on standby just in case. Also keep an eye on her, if she gets lethargic or gets a discharge she may need to see the vet asap. A litter of 2 isn't really that common and it's possible some are stuck or she's reabsorbed the rest, so keep her somewhere you can keep a close eye on her. It might be worth a vet's visit anyway to see if he/she can feel any more babies or do an ultrasound, as she might need help (c-section or spay).

Good luck xx


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a russian blue here who only had 2 babies, they are nearly four weeks now, they are massive compared to the litters with more pups in them.
She has had no problem feeding them.
I've only ever had problems when only one pup was born/survived then I needed to foster.

I prefer small litters with the hairless as it gives the pups more chance of achieving a good size.


----------



## St.Tantrums (Jun 4, 2009)

Cheers guys.
A few more hours in and all is well. They are still feeding and mum seems ok.
I don't have another mum so she's on her own on this one.
I'll keep you posted, cheers.
Seb.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Best of luck, I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## St.Tantrums (Jun 4, 2009)

Well it's been almost 2 days now and mum and the ratling twins are doing well. They are both feedin (although one does seem to have double the milk in it's tummy).
Mum is very nervous and protective over them, unlike my other female who loved to let me babysit within the first day or so while she went climbing up her favourite courtains.
Mums tummy has shrunk back as well.
One more thing that I noticed is that the babes ears are not stuck onto the head like they usually are, they are sticking out already which I thought was a tad odd for newborns but it may just be me worrying.
Cheers.
Seb.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

saxon said:


> I have a russian blue here who only had 2 babies, they are nearly four weeks now, they are massive compared to the litters with more pups in them.
> She has had no problem feeding them.
> I've only ever had problems when only one pup was born/survived then I needed to foster.
> 
> I prefer small litters with the hairless as it gives the pups more chance of achieving a good size.


two of my hairless were from a litter of just three and they were massive as babies


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

St.Tantrums said:


> One more thing that I noticed is that the babes ears are not stuck onto the head like they usually are, they are sticking out already which I thought was a tad odd for newborns but it may just be me worrying.
> Cheers.
> Seb.


It's completely normal, one of the first things they do is unfold their lugs :flrt::lol2:

Glad they're doing well!


----------



## St.Tantrums (Jun 4, 2009)

One of the twins died. It was the bigger of the two but I don't think it was mum, I think it maybe suffocated by accident or something cos there wasn't a mark on it.
I'm stressing now that mum will dry up. I'll take over but how will I know when to do that?
Seb


----------

